# Grindcore in the same vain as Cattle Decapitation?



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi. I am just starting to get into grindcore. I've found some stuff in the genre that I really like. I was wondering if anyone here knows of any grindcore bands either on the same technical level or more technical than the band "Cattle Decapitation?" (particularly guitar-wise)


I've found some good stuff within this genre of music but also found some more on the simplistic side. I don't know if grindcore was initially intended to be a technical means of expression but that is the stuff I'm more drawn to.



THANKS


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like Napalm Death and don't know many others, maybe Pig Destroyer. They are brutal enough for me


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Hamster Havoc sings songs about Giant Sea Squid attempting to copulate with Pirhanas.


----------

